# Bulgarian Women's Choir



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Bulgarian State Women's Choir


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I have this on vinyl. Kate Bush used them on her album The Red Shoes. Brilliant evocative stuff.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I have all 3 volumes of "Le Mystere Des Voix Bulgares" on Nonesuch "Explorer Series." This music is special. The first time I heard their singing I was affected similar to the first time I heard the chordal chanting of the Gyuto Monks; singing from another place and time.....unique, simple, quite wonderful.

(Volume 3 is actually on the "Fontana" label......saw this when putting it away)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The music on that album is so unforgettable and moving. I had it in the mid-80s and the songs feel different than a lot of the good rock music that I listened to at that time. It reaches a lot of deep places in the soul that they don't seem to touch.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

It's maybe my favorite kind of music and I've posted several times on Bulgarian folk over here. Especially listening to Malka moma by Neli Andreeva you get a glimpse of heaven but there are many other transcendental Bulgarian folk songs that give me the shivers.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> It's maybe my favorite kind of music and I've posted several times on Bulgarian folk over here. Especially listening to Malka moma by Neli Andreeva you get a glimpse of heaven but there are many other transcendental Bulgarian folk songs that give me the shivers.


All your X Factor singers can go and stick it under a rock. That's a voice and she would knock the socks off any competitor in what laughably passes for singing competitions these days.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The old choir. I think I was grabbed by them in the late seventies or early eighties.


----------

